# My Cycle - Methadrol Extreme + Erase



## BioChem (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys.

This will be my third PH cycle.  First time I have used IronMagLabs so thought I would come to their forum.  I am going to to 3 weeks of Methadrol Extreme, along with Erase on cycle, and with my Nolva during PCT

A buddy of mine just went from 210 to 222 in 3 weeks doing the same way, and is 220 after PCT.  The most impressive was all of his lifts though.  He went from 455 to 495 on deadlifts.  Could have gone up more but played it safe.

I am starting at 180lbs about 8% BF.  24 yo, 5'8"

I plan on taking 75mg Erase per day during cycle, then using 25mg Erase first 2 weeks PCT, then 75mg Erase second 2 weeks of PCT.  This is what my friend did and he said he read online.

Now my question..since I am 180lbs, how many caps of M Extreme should I use per day?  My previous cycles have all been superdrol only cycles, 3 weeks of 10mg

I got support supps too


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2011)

start out with 1 cap twice daily on Metha-drol Extreme, its very potent.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool thanks.  I will take 1 in the morning with breakfast and 1 preworkout (evenings)

Ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 11, 2011)

Started today - excited!


----------



## Brendon9 (Apr 13, 2011)

I used Methadrol Extreme for two months, gained a solid 10lbs with nothing but positive results. I was taking four pills E.D. with no sides.
This stuff works, and remember your PCT and I would definitely use some type of cycle support.
Good luck !


----------



## BioChem (Apr 13, 2011)

Brendon9 said:


> I used Methadrol Extreme for two months, gained a solid 10lbs with nothing but positive results. I was taking four pills E.D. with no sides.
> This stuff works, and remember your PCT and I would definitely use some type of cycle support.
> Good luck !



4 pills for 2 months? That sounds like liver suicide

I can gain 10lbs in 3 weeks from 10mg superdrol with the right diet when on


----------



## Brendon9 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bloodwork on the liver enzymes was high, but within safe levels.
The weight I gained was the type of weight I wanted to keep, so I was careful with the diet.
If you gained more, good on ya, everyone has different goals.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 14, 2011)

Brendon9 said:


> Bloodwork on the liver enzymes was high, but within safe levels.
> The weight I gained was the type of weight I wanted to keep, so I was careful with the diet.
> If you gained more, good on ya, everyone has different goals.



You sir may in fact be crazy, that is so much superdrol and DMZ all at once... and for two months, please.  Glad it worked, your internal organs hate you though, regardless of the blood test.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 18, 2011)

Week 1 update.  I feel nice and full, weight up 2 lbs.  I also feel very hard which I usually dont feel from Superdrol so I think the addition of Erase is helping a ton.

I dont feel bloated at all, very dry and vascular.


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 18, 2011)

so your cycle could be Metha-drol Extreme and something for post cycle?


----------



## Flathead (Apr 19, 2011)

In for the ride.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 21, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> so your cycle could be Metha-drol Extreme and something for post cycle?



huh?

Erase is an aromatase inhibitor and cortisol reducer


----------



## BioChem (Apr 28, 2011)

Up 6lbs as of today...strength REALLY kicking in this week.

I am loving this cycle...no bloat what so ever when taking the 2 supps together


----------



## suspect5587 (May 2, 2011)

any updates? i started mine on the 28th. Also 24 and 5'8 and starting weight was 178. bf is a little higher than yours. Have been off the game a little and have gotten out of shape the past 3 months and using this cycle to bounce back. 

Ive noticed some bloat, but I think that is mainly from eating and water. My calories have been hitting 4000 clean and my one battle is salt...can't stay away from it. 

My hunger SHOT UP the first 2 days but yesterday and today I have had to force some of the food. Have you noticed any hunger issues? 

Some lethargy has already kicked in, but I had that hardcore with Superdrol before and its probably cuz I normally take ADHD meds and have been off it since starting the cycle. Any lethargy?


----------



## BioChem (May 11, 2011)

Hey Guys figured i would give a conclusion.  I am about 1 week into PCT.  I did 3 weeks of Methadrol and erase, see post 1

At the end of 3 weeks, I gained a total of 11lbs.  I am very happy.  It looks to be all solid weight, no water since i used erase, and not fat.  Very lean

I am now 1 week into PCT, and I am still 11lbs up.  Strength has remained the same after 1 week PCT too.  I am using nolva and Erase for PCT

I am going to do PCT then take 2 months off of everything then do it again!  ALready bought more lol


----------



## oufinny (May 11, 2011)

BioChem said:


> Hey Guys figured i would give a conclusion.  I am about 1 week into PCT.  I did 3 weeks of Methadrol and erase, see post 1
> 
> At the end of 3 weeks, I gained a total of 11lbs.  I am very happy.  It looks to be all solid weight, no water since i used erase, and not fat.  Very lean
> 
> ...



Good to hear it worked, might want to add an extra month to that time off or run a non-methylated PH/DS to give your body a break.  By that point your cholesterol would just be back to normal then you are messing it up again... more than likely you would be fine but can't be too safe as you only get one chance.


----------



## BioChem (May 11, 2011)

Ok cool thanks for the input!  I want to make sure I am totally back to normal before starting again


----------



## Flathead (May 12, 2011)

Appriciate the feedback!


----------



## mber (May 13, 2011)

After hearing about all the reviews, i ordered the ME stak and am very excited about starting, should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## bassbusterfiss (May 16, 2011)

The Erase that you mentioned, is that PES Erase? I also have M Extreme and want to stack.   THANKS


----------



## BioChem (May 19, 2011)

Yea it was the PES Erase

I think I am going to slim down a little all summer and then once summer is over get on this exact same stack again.  Excited for it.

I am still the same weight. I think what help me most is I have really be 100% perfect with my diet still even after ending the cycle


----------



## BioChem (Jun 15, 2011)

I just wanted to drop by and say

1) I have still maintained the majority of my gains, even with taking a week off due to being ill

2) I cant wait to do this cycle again at the end of summer!


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds good man


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 16, 2011)

One comment about my experience with Methadrol.  For me, both times, the real effects of increased size and strength did not really kick into gear until the last 10 days or so while on it.  Then and for two weeks into the PCT, I am an absolute animal in the gym.  I am not quite sure why this is the case with this stuff for me, but that is my experience with it.  This shit works.  Just be patient with it if you are not seeing gains right away.  The only other way to get more rapid gains, would be to take gear like test, d-bol, or anadrol.


----------



## BigpoppaJunior (Aug 2, 2011)

Bio,
I am very interested in mimicking your cycle. I already have my bottle of Iml mde now just need t know cycle support and pct.  If it's not too much trouble could you break out your doses and what you took from start to finish?  It would be greatly appreciated.

Thx bro


----------



## N21 (Aug 2, 2011)

i went from 170 to 195 with methadrol, its a very good product when used right, i must say , i will be following this log, goodluck!!


----------

